# A safe router table



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is something to think about. When you are done routing you should lower your bit below the table like in photo 1. This is really something to pay attention to because as you can see in photo 2 the bit is actually not below the table. Use your hand to brush off the sawdust and it's time for a trip to the clinic to get stitches. Play it safe and use a brush. What works well for me is a synthetic floor broom that was broken in half. I saved this from going into the trash, labeled the two pieces and keep one at the router and the other at my table saw. Safe is good and free makes it even better.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Mike 

you make a great point! the last 2 weekends my grandsons have been here. i am very cognicant of lowering the router bits, unplugging the saws and router, also unplugging the nailgun from the ac. you can never be to careful.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Good tip ,,looks like it's time to replace that bit, it's bit dull and it looks like it has a nick in it... 

Dull bits are unsafe bits  Mike 



=====



Mike said:


> This is something to think about. When you are done routing you should lower your bit below the table like in photo 1. This is really something to pay attention to because as you can see in photo 2 the bit is actually not below the table. Use your hand to brush off the sawdust and it's time for a trip to the clinic to get stitches. Play it safe and use a brush. What works well for me is a synthetic floor broom that was broken in half. I saved this from going into the trash, labeled the two pieces and keep one at the router and the other at my table saw. Safe is good and free makes it even better.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Of course you are correct about dull bits being unsafe BJ. In this case it is simply poor photo quality. The bit is sharp and has no nicks.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I guess it must be some commonsense to that, I have always lowered mine or left the fence over it or removed it and put it into cleaning solution and then put it away


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Mike,

Just my two cents, but would it not be more prudent to remove the bit, after using it, and putting it away? This makes sense to me unless you are talking about lowering the bit to clear the table top and you are going to use the bit right away after that. Either way, an ounce of prevention.............

Joe Z.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, router bits belong in one of two places, in the router or in a bit holder. They should never just be laid on a bench or tossed into a drawer. The point of this thread is to never leave the bit exposed when not in use. Many will finish work for the day and need to continue with the same bit the next day. This is to help prevent accidents. When I am finished using a bit it goes into the bit storage tray on my table or into the cabinet storage bit holder. If we can stop just one accident this tip will be worth the time spent.


----------

